# Pure DAB radio with 12v connection?



## Talbot (Apr 9, 2013)

I've just been reading the thread 'best buys for your motorhome' and notice many people have purchased a Pure DAB radio with 12v connection?

Can anyone recommend the name of this radio and a link of where to buy it please? Thanks


----------



## kenjones (Apr 9, 2013)

Talbot said:


> I've just been reading the thread 'best buys for your motorhome' and notice many people have purchased a Pure DAB radio with 12v connection?
> 
> Can anyone recommend the name of this radio and a link of where to buy it please? Thanks



You may have read my post.
The radio is a Pure One Classic. It works with a choice of batteries, mains transformer 240v ac to 12v dc or 12v cigar lighter lead. We did have a "Pure" power pack for it which proved to be expensive rubbish so best avoided.
We've had the radio for around four years and are very pleased with it. Mono sound but big enough to be easy on the ear.
I've seen them on Amazon, Argos, Currys or eBay. Ours came from Comet - now closed of course but may be available from other high street retailers.
If you do chose this one make sure about the 12v input. Not all Pure radio's work on the same voltage. We have a Pure One mini at home and it's not suitable for the van.
Ken


----------



## Neckender (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Talbot, this is what I've fitted to my motorhome brought it off ebay.






Pure Digital Highway DAB, AM/FM Radio

I didn't use the sucker to fix to screen, I adapted the fitting to fix to top of my dash board, the highway dab turns your existing radio to dab.
I'm very pleased with ours.

John.


----------



## Talbot (Apr 9, 2013)

artheytrate said:


> Hi Talbot, this is what I've fitted to my motorhome brought it off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a nice piece of kit. How does it interface with existing radio? Does it need a cable. Also how is it powered? Does it have a 12v jack to plug in a 12v socket?


----------



## QFour (Apr 9, 2013)

We use a Roberts DAB Radio. Works really well. Uses the same power jack as the TV so we just switch it over. Has built in arial as well. You can also load it up with batteries but they don't seem to last that long.


----------



## kenjones (Apr 9, 2013)

artheytrate said:


> Hi Talbot, this is what I've fitted to my motorhome brought it off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of these in my car. Not much good with the stick on antenna provided so I bought an external mag mount. It works well both with it's FM signal or through the aux socket.
The down side is the clutter.
With wires for power via cigar lighter, external antenna (which has to move each time I park up) and aux lead all draped across the dash,avoiding the passenger air bag plus mounting the unit there is a lot to think about


----------



## Neckender (Apr 10, 2013)

kenjones said:


> I have one of these in my car. Not much good with the stick on antenna provided so I bought an external mag mount. It works well both with it's FM signal or through the aux socket.
> The down side is the clutter.
> With wires for power via cigar lighter, external antenna (which has to move each time I park up) and aux lead all draped across the dash,avoiding the passenger air bag plus mounting the unit there is a lot to think about



I have hidden all my wiring under the top of my dash, new ford transit, has lifting compartments on either side so was easy to hide all the clutter, I too have heard that the stick on aerial not very good but ours works ok.

John.


----------



## outtolunch (Apr 10, 2013)

Roberts Solar DAB 2 not a 12v input it is 6 volt but is run by AA rechargeables which if there is not enough sun can be removed for recharging or replaced with std AA batteries




also available in a choice of colours

only mono but has the quality you would expect from Roberts.


----------



## kennya (Apr 10, 2013)

I use a Roberts solar dab, works well.  Charges up in the dash board whilstdriving, has a jack plug for mp3 and things like that. Never run out of charge yet, cost about £70 from shops.


----------



## sss (Apr 10, 2013)

We have the Elan II with a power pack and the 12v charging lead. The battery last for days and we can just top it up when needed on the 12v


----------

